

FBI Warns of U.S. Government Breaches by Anonymous Hackers - wikiburner
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/15/us-usa-security-anonymous-fbi-idUSBRE9AE17C20131115

======
bediger4000
At first, I thought this was just the FBI trying to whip up a moral panic
about HACKERS! because the "Terrorists!" thing is beginning to wear thin with
both lawmakers and the public. The FBI has lured a few too many obviously
clueless into totally fake "bomb plots" to be credible on that issue.

But my first impression was wrong: this is just major cluelessness on the
FBI's part. And it's not the first time. Google for "virtual casefile" to see
other computer-related messes the FBI has made.

